# Pitts & Spitts



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Does anybody have any experience with the Pitts & Spitts pellet grills. I have been looking around at all of the different brands and have been stuck on them for a couple of reasons. Just checking to see who has actually used them and what your experience has been with them.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the 1250. It will fit 10 racks of ribs without using a rib rack. I upgraded from a Green Mountain to the Pitts. The Pitts hold a very steady temp. The heavy wall, all welded construction holds heat very well helping maintain a constant temp.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

I also have the 1250 well built cooks amazing and to me the best part is they are local in case you have any issues. Their service is awesome would buy another one tomorrow before anything else.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Cooks amazing, very well built.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Have any off yall used it for grilling steaks, burgers, fajitas and does it really get to the 600 degree temp.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Like all pellet grills, they are much better at smoking. If you buy one with the hope of doing any serious grilling, you will be disappointed.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

choppercop said:


> Like all pellet grills, they are much better at smoking. If you buy one with the hope of doing any serious grilling, you will be disappointed.


Not necessarily... I grill everything from chicken, pork and steak with the searing plate option they have. Poppers are amazing on this grill all the way to pizzas. Reverse sear a steak on this grill and itâ€™s money.


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Cabela said:


> Not necessarily... I grill everything from chicken, pork and steak with the searing plate option they have. Poppers are amazing on this grill all the way to pizzas. Reverse sear a steak on this grill and itâ€™s money.


That's true, you can grill on the Pitt's. Poppers to Pizza are cooked at lower temperatures. You can cook anything in them that you can cook in a oven. But, if you've never owned a pellet grill and you expect to light it up and cook a dozen burgers on it like you would your Weber, I believe you'll be disappointed. You need to know the limitations of your equipment. I do believe that in the world of pellet grills, the Pitt's and Spitt's Maverick is the leader of the pack.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

choppercop said:


> That's true, you can grill on the Pitt's. Poppers to Pizza are cooked at lower temperatures. You can cook anything in them that you can cook in a oven. But, if you've never owned a pellet grill and you expect to light it up and cook a dozen burgers on it like you would your Weber, I believe you'll be disappointed. You need to know the limitations of your equipment. I do believe that in the world of pellet grills, the Pitt's and Spitt's Maverick is the leader of the pack.


Very true it can be done I actually cook pizzas at a higher temp like an oven. I tried the lower temp first and didnâ€™t like the way the pizza turned out. Like you said though it is different from cooking on a gas grill. It takes some getting used to. It is definitely not as fast as firing up gas and grilling a quick dinner, but the way most foods turn out in the end I believe itâ€™s well worth the time!


----------



## Iboots2 (Mar 15, 2020)

I am interested if anyone has success getting a nice bark and smoke flavor from the pellet grill.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just had a Maverick 1250 delivered all assembled this afternoon. Don't even have the protective film off of the stainless yet. Hoping to run some pellets thru it tomorrow to get it seasoned. Get the big wheel package if you need to move it. We have a 60'x12' porch behind the house and the big wheels help a lot vs. the little hard plastic ones. Sometimes I had to move my old pellet smoker to the woodshop to keep the smoke from staining the cedar under the porch roof due to wind direction. If you don't need the mobility, it's probably not worth the expense though. Good luck!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can't go wrong with a RecTec.

TH


----------

